# What can I do with all of my shots are going to the right?



## Wignorant (Jun 16, 2018)

I eventually end up correcting. But all my shots seem to always go to the right. What can I make sure of to correct my horizontal Aiming? I know that a higher or lower draw point Change the vertical

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wignorant (Jun 16, 2018)

Also I don't know who was it sent these bands to me but I am in love with them. I was able to get on target simply by bending my knees it allowed me to have a much better shot. Anyone tell me what kind of bands these are please?? I've gotten so many amazing care packages from everyone that I don't know who sent these to me!! I love them though!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Wiggy, my friend!

If all your shots are going to the same place, you are shooting a good group, and that is a good thing. Pat yourself on the head, buddy!

Now take a deep breathe. Clear your mind.

Consider the slingshot equivalent of sighting in a new scope on a rifle.

Draw a big cross - 8 inches by 8 inches - on a piece of paper to mount at your catchbox.

Carefully aim at the center of the cross for 10 consecutive shots. Pay no attention to where they hit during this exercise. Aim at the center, carefully, for 10 shots.

Then examine the target. Circle the hits. Mark an X in the center of the grouping. Draw a line to the center of the cross. Extend that line to the same distance as the first X and mark a new X.

Aim at the new X and take 5 more shots. If they are now close to the center of the cross, go back to the firing line, raise the slingshot to the firing position aimed at the second X. Study that view. If you are lucky, the center of the cross is on or near part of your slingshot.

That is your aiming reference point.

All your problems are solved!


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

As you observed, changes in posture can slightly alter the sight picture and therefore affect your trajectory. For me when I find the ammo going to the right I tend to be slouching too much. I straighten up a little bit then line everything up again.

Side note - This probably isn't a big deal but it looks like your flipclips are not centered quite right. Swap them and they should be more centered.


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

If all of your shots go to the right you should move a step to the left.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

You could be canting the frame slightly - or your elastics could have a slight imperfection. If you're grouping - you're good.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

mattwalt said:


> You could be canting the frame slightly - or your elastics could have a slight imperfection. If you're grouping - you're good.


What Matt said, about grouping, is the most important thing. I know it's frustrating in the beginning not to hit your target, but the MOST important thing is to group, NOT hit the target.
I think that the best way to improve one's accuracy is to just try to go for tight groups, no matter where they land.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Focus on the release hand. Be sure you're pointing the ammo at the target and not bending the pouch around your fingers. If you're using a face anchor you're likely so focused on cramming your hand into your face that you're bending the pouch without realizing it.
Pouch hand is the key to accuracy, not the frame.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

M.J said:


> Focus on the release hand. Be sure you're pointing the ammo at the target and not bending the pouch around your fingers. If you're using a face anchor you're likely so focused on cramming your hand into your face that you're bending the pouch without realizing it.
> Pouch hand is the key to accuracy, not the frame.


Listen to MJ, his advice got me from terrible to decent. By decent I mean that I can at least understand why I miss, and thats the first step.
Everyone is almost saying the same thing, aim for consistency. If you manage to hold and release exactly the same way every time, then there is no way you won't get a very tight group, no matter where the group centers.
As for your shots going to the right, 99.9% you are unknowingly tweaking the pouch and cause a speed bump. Try and point your thumb a bit to the left and see what happens  (assuming a 90° twist of the pouch)


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Won't bother to throw my hat in this ring, everyone's already hit all the points I would have. Consistency is key, I learned this whilst air pistol shooting and hunting. As MJ said you can easily throw the shot with any number of small variables in the pouch hand. If you watch how Rufus Hussey for example shoots, you will notice hes essentially just pointing the frame hand. As Skropi said, focus on getting groups not hitting your target. One of my favorite targets to sharpen up with a new frame is a pizza box. Draw 4 crosses on the box and put five shots at each cross. As KawKan stated it is much the same as sighting in a rifle scope. As long as things remain the same from shot two shot, it becomes very easy to work out the variables that are causing a misses. Hope my blabber helped and didn't confuse the issue any further!

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Great post!!!! Like all replies


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

If you can get someone to take a video of you shooting, it will help a lot. Document any changes you make, no matter how small. When I was having serious issues with fork hits, I would change things, and by the end of my shooting session, I was totally screwed up.


----------



## Wignorant (Jun 16, 2018)

Tag said:


> If you can get someone to take a video of you shooting, it will help a lot. Document any changes you make, no matter how small. When I was having serious issues with fork hits, I would change things, and by the end of my shooting session, I was totally screwed up.


I have over four hours of footage of me shooting on Sunday that I need to edit and upload

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

When you edit, keep in mind that some of us are seniors and fall asleep when a mini-screen vid passes the 2 or 3 minute mark!

Looking forward to that!



Wignorant said:


> Tag said:
> 
> 
> > If you can get someone to take a video of you shooting, it will help a lot. Document any changes you make, no matter how small. When I was having serious issues with fork hits, I would change things, and by the end of my shooting session, I was totally screwed up.
> ...


----------



## stej (Jan 16, 2013)

I aggree with the pouch bending and consistency.

But for me there is one more thing. Look at the picture.









The pouch is at the mouth. If correct, it should be below eye, moved to the left. Most people have anchor point at the rear, but the principle is the same.

If you dont align your bands, eyes and slingshot into one level, the shots go left/right.

Tilting head of course might help..

Saying that, I have different problem  If shooting BBs, they go straight to target. Larger (7mm) with the same slingshot to too much to the right. But not always, sometimes after retying the bands, it's better.


----------



## stej (Jan 16, 2013)

stej said:


> anchor point at the *rear*,


ear, of course


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

There is another thing to consider. Yesterday I watched a video from a renowned shooter, I will not mention his name in case he doesn't want to. What I noticed for the first time, as the camera was behind him, was his way of flipping the frame. It was a very passive flip, in essence just letting go of the slingshot when he shot. It's not so easy to achieve, you really have to be conscious about it, almost letting the frame go. I tried it, and well, it corrected me windage a LOT. 
Everyday you learn something new 
Works for me, may not work for you, but do try it till you really flip the way I described.

PS. That's assuming your pouch hold and release is consistent of course.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Wignorant said:


> I eventually end up correcting. But all my shots seem to always go to the right. What can I make sure of to correct my horizontal Aiming? I know that a higher or lower draw point Change the vertical
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If "all of your shots are going to the right", but they are all in a small group, that's very good and easy to rectumfy.

Let's say that they are consistently hitting at the 3 o'clock position, 2" from the bull.

Step up to your target, and re-position the bullseye so that it is now 2" further to the right.

Then, go back to your shooting position and open fire.

Congratulations!


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Skropi is fast, like Tag, Hoggy, Flipgun, Ibojoe and Makopat.

He's also really smart, like them udder fellas.

Here's to Skropi and the udder fellas...


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Wignorant said:


> Also I don't know who was it sent these bands to me but I am in love with them. I was able to get on target simply by bending my knees it allowed me to have a much better shot. Anyone tell me what kind of bands these are please?? I've gotten so many amazing care packages from everyone that I don't know who sent these to me!! I love them though!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are the pink weenies from Lapland.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

stej said:


> stej said:
> 
> 
> > anchor point at the *rear*,
> ...


Maybe he was talking gluteally?


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

stej said:


> I aggree with the pouch bending and consistency.
> 
> But for me there is one more thing. Look at the picture.
> 
> ...


Barebow,traditional archers are very much aware of the necessity to have the nock end of the arrow as near as possible to the center of the (dominant) eye, to align the arrow with the target. If the spine (stiffness) of the arrow is correct for the draw weight of the bow at full draw, hypothetically the arrow will be correct as far as windage is concerned. Once the archer learns windage, then he can proceed to learn about elevation. Same thing with slingshots, but the quiver is a lot smaller.


----------

